# stocking a 29 gallon tank need tetras.



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

here's my stocking plz help find some good tetras. this includes a different color and peaceful. plz no red or blue.
6-male guppies
6-tetras
6-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos
1-albno bristlenose pleco


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is that a list of fish you _have_ or a list of fish you _want_?

If you _have_ that many fish, I wouldn't add anymore, as you will be over stocking the tank if you do.

If it's a list of fish you _want_, then you could maybe go with some black skirt tetras. They get to be about 2 inches long, and need to be in a group of 3 or more, (6 is good). But like I said, I wouldn't put anymore than what is on your list or you will be overstocking the tank. You are coming close to it as it is with that list.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

hmmm well on another forum aquariumadvice.com said i was good for more fish and a breeder that i buy fish from said skirts wouldnt be good with guppies and would make it hard to feed the bottom dwellers.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

and seriously from what your sig says you must not know much. bamboo shrimp need 55 gallon tanks bc they are filter feeders,your tetras are tooooo low all schoolers need 6, and 1/2 a gallon isnt suitable for anything in the world.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The betta in the 1/2 gallon is being medicated with proper waterchanges.

I wouldnt add more to your list either.What type of tetras do you have now?Or is this what you are planning?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

oh see the tetra part is what im figuring out i dont have tetras. i need suggestions


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OK well,theres glolight tetras,black neon tetras,lemon tetras,and a very beautiful one called a black darter tetra.I want some of those myself.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

ahh thank you i love lemon ttras so these will work? peaceful?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> and seriously from what your sig says you must not know much. bamboo shrimp need 55 gallon tanks bc they are filter feeders,your tetras are tooooo low all schoolers need 6, and 1/2 a gallon isnt suitable for anything in the world.


If you had been on the forum longer than you have, you would have read some posts and threads that I've started and would realize why I have what I have in my tank. I KNOW Cardinals need to be in a school of 6 or more. I had a school of 7 and they have slowly died off. As you can see, my tank is currently over stocked and this is why I have not added more Cardinals to the tank. (I wasn't aware that it was over stocked when I stocked it, and was only trying to help you not make the same mistake).

Like Majerah1 said, the Betta is being medicated and gets plenty of water changes - again, if you'd read some posts/threads that I've written instead of jumping to conclusions, you would know this.

As for Bamboo shrimp, 10g is the minimum you can keep them in, and it has to be a mature tank. Mine is. I also feed her Phytoplankton to make sure she gets enough food.

I asked what fish you currently had. I only suggested not putting more in if you had everything on your list, (which you don't - you need tetras). That's all you had to say. You asked for help, I was only trying to help. If you don't want help, but just want to complain about the advice people give, then maybe you shouldn't ask for advice. You asked for a type of tetra that isn't blue or red, and I suggested one. I was only trying to help you not over stock your tank and end up with a bunch of dead fish - I had to learn the hard way. 

You may not think I know much, but at least I know how to _politely_ decline advice.

Hope you find some tetras that suit your tank. Have a nice day!


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

sorry for that didnt know...... blush..... anyway yea im going with lemon tetras probably or maybe glolight.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

what about 6 white skirts? would they nip though?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A person told you that your tank was good for more fish, or some tank stocking calculator? If it was a person, tell him to come here so I can call him an idiot. You're already playing with fire in that dinky tank. How long has this tank been setup and how long ago was it that you put the last fish in?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i havent put any fish in this is the future stocking plan
6-male guppies 
6-tetras which is what im trying to figure out
6-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos
1-albino bristlenose pleco
fully stocked


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good thing. I would cycle the tank fishless, because not many of those will withstand very well and it's safer to the fish anyway. Once it is cycled, add your fish very slowly and see how it works. It is not just a test of seeing if you get ammonia showing....it is letting them get accustomed to the tank and you getting accustomed to providing what they need to remain healthy....and then, and only then, maybe push it a little further. That many fish in that small of a tank for a person that is just starting out is a potential disaster. You can learn like we all have to some point or take it slow and learn as much as you can. It really sucks to be good at scooping out dead fish...and yes, I speak from experience.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i was gonna fishless cycle with alot of seeded material. i am not a begginer owning 2 tanks already, im just not all that good at stocking, but great at everything else. i know to put the fish in slowly which is while ill be acclimating all fish for atleast 2 weeks depending on where i get them.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have a 36gal with 9 tetra's (3 Black skirt & 6 Neon's) and I have 3 guppies in the same tank. I used to have 6 guppies, but the I gave 3 away when I got my gourami.

Anyhow, my tetra's (both neon & black skirt) don't mind my Guppies. They all get along great. Sometimes I even see one of my guppies schooled with the 6 Neon's.

I didn't see a list of fish you already have in your tank (maybe _you_ should work on a signature so we can poke fun of your setup).

Lets see how your tank is setup as well, the tetra's like alot of open space, rarely do I see the black skirts hiding in any vegitation or anything. Give them plenty of space to move.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i dont have this setup yet. it's getting setup this week and most plants, caves and driftwood will be towards the back.


----------

